# Need Office1.cab File!!!!!!



## bgnwcs (May 16, 2002)

hey,

I downloaded microsoft office 2000 off kazaa and tried installing it. When I try to install it, everything goes fine until its half done the installation. It says that I have a corrupt office1.cab file. I have the choice to ignore, cancel or retry. Retry does nothing, cancel cancels the installation and if i click ignore, another error msg comes up saying that the installation was aborted due to a corrupt file. Does anyone know a way around this or can send me the office1.cab file? anyone. This would be greatly appreciated for I have a project due tomrrow and I need word to do it!


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I am not sure why but why would you go to Kazaa to download Office 2000? Kazaa is known spyware and just messes up computers.

Why not go to MS download site and download it.

Remove Kazaa and install Kazaa lite, it is spyware free.

Then run adware and after all the garbage is out that kazaa put in go to MS download site and down load Office 2000 there.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

hello mods 

rick - office 2000 is no longer available at the retail level
i imagine our friend does not have a legal copy, hence cannot get the missing cab file

the MS site only has patches, freebies etc for 'legacy' products

bgnwcs: maybe try one of the free word pro suites around
- this is the wrong place to look for hacks, cracks, warez etc.

this is the open office site - it's not word but it is a free office suite, around 50mb file


----------



## bgnwcs (May 16, 2002)

thank you for your advice, I will go there and download the free suite. But I do have 1 more question. Do you know of any wat \\y around this error, or know of any file I can get to fix this.-like a crack-or the actual file. I would really like word!-if not, just let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

If you have a legal copy of MS Word 2000, not and OEM call this number have the product ID number ready and MS Might help you.

Microsoft Press at 1-800-MS-PRESS


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

bgnwcs
The copy of Office you are trying to download off Kazaa is pirating of software which is not allowed here at TSG! You were given an alternative to pirating but insisting on having your question about why your pirated copy does not install. We will not answer that question for you. 
Am closing this thread.

Dave


----------

